# Bebe shoe sizing



## Blushbaby (Sep 18, 2008)

Do they come up true to size. I've seen the most beautiful pair of shoes and I'm not in NY again til Dec and they prob won't be instore then so I need to get my boyf to order them for me and send them over.

I'm a UK size 8 - thanks!


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey hun...I have many pairs of Bebe shoes I have purchased over the years, so I thought I'd add my thoughts...

I have a pretty big, narrow foot (size 10M or 10 1/2M US if they run small in other brands) and size 10M in bebe shoes is cutting it pretty close fit wise.  That's as high as they go in size that I've ever seen. 

Most styles they have work just fine, but..for example, I got the cutest open toe platform heels in woven material with black patent trim (almost kind of raffia looking?) for summer and love them, but they have no give (unlike leather) so they are killer painful after a few hours.  But I have many leather, or satin heels from them that wear very comfortably usually from the first wearing.

If you don't have relatively narrow feet, you might be unhappy with the fit.  Just like their clothes, they are cut pretty small/narrow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTH!!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 18, 2008)

i only own 1 pair of bebe wedges and i think they are true to size. i wear a 7 and their size 7 fits me perfect.no toe hang over and my feet have a lil tiny bit of xtra space to breathe in them


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ladies. Oh I don't know what to do! My feet are flat and a bit wide but I own loads of heels ...

These are the shoes I want - aren't they lush?





I see from the website that Bebe actually do international shipping but if they don't fit then it's gonna be a costly purchase!.

I LOVE these shoes ...oh what's a girl to do?? I get so confused with U.S shoe sizing.


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 18, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know UK/US size conversion (_your _sizing confuses _me_ when I look at the Boden catalog lol), but I say go for it... !!

the strappy front doesn't appear like it would fit too tightly across the foot (If I recall, think I saw those same shoes in the store, but with a tiger print ponyhair top, right?!)

Let us know what you decide! Get that BF on it!! hehe


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah they have the brown/tiger version which I think are horrible in comparison!! I've asked my friend who works at Bebe's head office how they actually go on as the site doesn't show a pic of the other side of the shoe and she has a pair.

Thanks hon!


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 19, 2008)

^agreed on the tiger print... reminds me of something a cavegirl might wear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha
But the black leather just looks sexy.   Good luck!


----------

